# "Wireless" LED Trailer Towing Lights



## DirtUSMC67 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got an older Tiger line trailer I use to pull my backhoe. It seems like the most inconvient times the taillights always stop working especially coming back from a job site at night. About 3 months ago I purchased a set of wireless tow lights from PepBoys for 149.00 and put them behind the seat of my truck, just in case. Well this past week coming back from a job (at night) the lights on my trailer started acting up. I hooked up those wireless lights and man did they work nice. They only took about 1 minute to hook up, they are magnetic. If any of you ever have problems with your trailer lights, I would highly suggest having a set of these behind the seat of your truck. I hope this helps someone else, because I know I am not the only person with trailer light problems..

I also found these same wireless LED tow lights on the internet at: Store.uhaul.com - sears.com - JCWhitney.com and WirelessTowLights.com web sites for those of you who do not have a Pepboys close.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That sounds easier than rewiring the trailer!!


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I looked em up, I like that idea!! They would definitely be a worthwhile investment for anybody that pulls a trailer any amount of time.


----------



## DirtUSMC67 (Jul 15, 2009)

I sure like using them. Pretty cool product. You can use them on anything you pull, thats the part I like..


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

After reading the thread i looked for them on trailers as I drive around. Today I saw that setup on a tow truck and the lights on the car were backward to the truck. Guess he did not check after he hooked it all up!!


----------



## DirtUSMC67 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fortunately these lights have arrows that point right and left to tell you which one goes where..


----------



## DirtUSMC67 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Wireless LED Trailer Towing Lights*

Hello Everyone,

My brother recently went into a "Northern Tool" store in Minnetonka MN. and found that they are also selling these Wireless Tow Lights in there stores. For the heck of it I checked on line and found that Northern Tool is also selling the wireless tow lights on there web site too. 

Here is Northern Tools web site for anyone interested..

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200322945_200322945


----------



## DirtUSMC67 (Jul 15, 2009)

Everyone, The tow lights I purchased are still working good. I was in a Tractor Supply store the other day and found they were selling these same lights I bought at Northern Tool in Minnetonka. Just thought I would give a heads up..


----------

